# Urdu, Hindi, Punjabi: raunaq رَونَق रौनक़



## marrish

Hi,

Please have a look at the conversation quoted below, which threatened to go on a tangent 


Todd The Bod said:


> Qureshpor SaaHib, main aap ki myherbaani kaa bahut shuukar hun! But I forget what "raunaq" means, sorry. lol And thank you everyone for replying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QURESHPOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome! I think you meant to write "shukr-guzaar" (grateful). I find "raunaq" a difficult word to translate. It can be "hustle and bustle" but I meant something like "life and exuberance".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marrish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would also have trouble with translating the word "raunaq". In this Persian thread you translated it as 'activity':
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2571187&highlight=raunaq. Shouldn't we have a thread for "raunaq" with a couple of literary and non-literary examples if its usage and possible translations?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So to reiterate, could you please come forward with possible examples for all the three target languages from the literature as well as from other sources in order to illustrate its usage so that we can discuss the possible translations?

To start with Urdu, here is a couplet (matla3) from a Ghazal by Jigar Muraadaabaadii which can be heard in the film Mere Huzur, in the rendition of Raj Kumar:

دل گیا رونقِ حیات گئی
غم گیا ساری کائنات گئی
_dil gayaa raunaq-i-Hayaat ga'ii
Gham gayaa saarii kaa'inaat ga'ii
_
..... which I dare translate as follows:

My sweetheart is no more! Life's very cheerfulness is gone
My sorrow is no more, whole universe is gone


Thank you for the examples.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish SaaHib, please allow me to offer my do-paisaa worth.

My sweetheart has gone. Gone is life's very manifestation
No more the pining for her! Gone is the whole of creation!

I think, in this shi3r "raunaq-i-Hayaat" means the "joy of life".

Here is what I said in another thread.

Well, you might have heard of "Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle". In essence, he said (in 1927,in terms of quantum mechanics) that no observation can be made without affecting the observed. Our Mirza Ghalib has said exactly the same thing but in a much more eloquent way and a long time before Heisenberg!

un ke dekhe se jo aa jaatii hai muNh par *raunaq*
vuh samajhte haiN kih biimaar kaa Haal achchhaa hai!

When her gaze brings *radiance and life* to my face
She thinks that this sick man is quite healthy really!


----------



## marrish

Dear QP SaaHib, everyone in the forum knows that there is no equal to you in translating Urdu and Persian couplets into the English langauge, it is surprising that you haven't yet offered any translations of Hindi poetry but I hope here you might get a go!

Thanks for quoting your previous endeavours.

For me, raunaq has more connotations than ''joy'' however in this very context it can be brought down to it.

Waiting impatiently for the coming contributions!


----------



## marrish

A remark about the thread title: I didn't include any script for Punjabi, only for Urdu and Hindi, since Punjabi uses different ways of writing, unlike Urdu or Hindi.


----------



## Alfaaz

Urdu: 
سو بار چمن مہکا، سو بار بہار آئی 
دنیا کی وہی رونق، دل کی وہی تنہائی 
اک لحظہ بہے آنسو، اک لحظہ ہنسی آئی 
سیکھے ہیں نئے دل نے اندازِ شکیبائی
صُوفی غلام مُصطفٰی تبسم
sau baar chaman mehkaa, sau baar bahaar aa'ii
dunyaa ki wohi raunaq, dil ki wohi tanhaa'ii
ik laHzah bahe aansu, ik laHzah hansi aa'ii
seekhe haiN na'ae dil ne andaaz-e-shikebaa'ii
Sufi Ghulam Mustafa Tabassum

اک دریا کے رخ بدلتے ہی 
اک ندی پھر اتر گئی ہو گی 
جس طرف وہ سفر پہ نکلا تھا 
ساری رونق ادھر گئی ہوگی 
موحسن نقوی 
ik daryaa ke rux badalte hi
ik nadi phir utar gae'ii ho gi
jis taraf woh safar peh niklaa thaa
saari raunaq udhar gae'ii ho gi
Mohsin Naqvi

دل کچھ اور بھی سرد ہوا ہے شام شہر کی رونق سے
کتنی ضیاء بے سود گئی شیشے کے لفظ جلانے میں
میں تو منیر آئینے میں خود تک کر حیران ہوا
یہ چہرہ کچھ اور طرح تھا پہلے کسی زمانے میں
منیر نیازی 
dil kuchh aur bhi sard huaa hai shaam-e-shahar ki raunaq se
kitni zyaa' be-suud gae'ii sheeshe ke lafz jalaane meiN
maiN to Muneer aae'ine meiN xud tak kar Hairaan huaa
yeh chehrah kuchh aur tarH thaa pehle kisi zamaane meiN
Muneer Niyaazi

وہ میرا رونق محفل کہاں ہے ، میری بجلی ، میرا حاصل کہاں ہے 
مقام اسکا ہے دل کی خلوتوں میں ، خدا جانے مقام دل کہاں ہے 
تیرے سینے میں دم ہے ، دل نہیں ہے ؛ تیرا دم گرمی ئے محفل نہیں ہے 
گزر جا عقل سے آگے کہ یہ نور چراغ راہ ہے...منزل نہیں ہے 
اقبال 
woh mera raunaq-e-maHfil kahaaN hai, meri bijli , mera HaaSil kahaaN hai
maqaam uskaa hai dil ki khalwatoN meiN, khudaa jaane maqaam-e-dil kahaaN hai
tere seene meiN dum hai, dil naheeN hai ; tera dum garmi-e-maHfil naheeN hai 
guzar jaa aql se aage, keh yeh noor charaagh-e-raah hai...manzil naheeN hai
Iqbal


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Thank you Alfaaz SaaHib, excellent examples. Would you say the word has the same meaning in all your examples?


----------



## Qureshpor

Regarding Punjabi, all I can say for the time being is that the word is pronounced "rauNRak"/"roNRak" with the plural in "-aaN". If I come across anything from Punjabi literature, I shall post it. (I tried to include this information to my previous post but the system has not allowed it.)


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Regarding Punjabi, all I can say for the time being is that the word is pronounced "rauNRak"/"roNRak" with the plural in "-aaN". If I come across anything from Punjabi literature, I shall post it. (I tried to include this information to my previous post but the system has not allowed it.)


Thank you for so much. I believe the plural usage is not peculiar to Urdu (and to be corteuous, Hindi). I might be wrong, though, and it is the purpose of this thread to enlighten all that should be on the usage of this word, including me.


----------



## Alfaaz

Punjabi: 
اک تانی تنی ہوئی اے 
یاری نہ توڑیں واہ واہ رونق بنی ہوئی اے 
---
پالک بھیرے دی 
اندروں کهر گئے ہاں ویہلی رونق چہرے دی 

شارب


----------



## marrish

Re raunaq. I've known a person (with a substantial impact on me as far as the literature is concerned) who was called Ronak. He belonged to the Gujarati community  but was very well conversant with Urdu. He is a male (with a feminine noun of Urdu as a name, although adapted to the needs of the native language). If I'm not mistaken it is a common name (I don't realize any possible significance but this person called himself a Brahmin and used to wear a sacred thread around his shoulders).


----------



## greatbear

^ Ronak is a first name for males, often used, particularly in Gujarat.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Punjabi:
> اک تانی تنی ہوئی اے
> یاری نہ توڑیں واہ واہ رونق بنی ہوئی اے
> ---
> پالک بھیرے دی
> اندروں کهر گئے ہاں ویہلی رونق چہرے دی
> 
> شارب


Thank Alfaaz SaaHib for the Punjabi quotes. Is it actually pronounced as "raunaq" in Punjabi?


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> ^ Thank you Alfaaz SaaHib, excellent examples. Would you say the word has the same meaning in all your examples?


You're welcome. No. It would probably depend on how one interprets the poetry and the word in it. For example, in the Mohsin Naqwi quote, _raunaq_ could be representing species diversity in the ecosystem ! What would your opinion be Qureshpor SaaHib...would you say the word has the same meaning in all of the examples?



			
				QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> Thank Alfaaz SaaHib for the Punjabi quotes. Is it actually pronounced as "raunaq" in Punjabi?


When I previously quoted Punjabi in another thread, you asked a similar question and later revealed that my spelling was perhaps influenced by Urdu (_hansna_ vs. _hassna_). Is this question meant to be pointing to another mistake...or simply a question about opinions on pronunciation? If it is the latter, then as discussed in other threads, all of the following styles/pronunciations seem to be used: raunaq, rauNRaq(q), raunak, rauNRak(k). 



			
				QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> Regarding Punjabi, all I can say for the time being is that the word is pronounced ... "roNRak"


Is this "ro" the same sound as in _ronaa_?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> You're welcome. No. It would probably depend on how one interprets the poetry and the word in it. For example, in the Mohsin Naqwi quote, _raunaq_ could be representing species diversity in the ecosystem ! What would your opinion be Qureshpor SaaHib...would you say the word has the same meaning in all of the examples?
> When I previously quoted Punjabi in another thread, you asked a similar question and later revealed that my spelling was perhaps influenced by Urdu (_hansna_ vs. _hassna_). Is this question meant to be pointing to another mistake...or simply a question about opinions on pronunciation? If it is the latter, then as discussed in other threads, all of the following styles/pronunciations seem to be used: raunaq, rauNRaq(q), raunak, rauNRak(k).
> Is this "ro" the same sound as in _ronaa_?


Like a true politician, your response poses more questions than presenting answers! But, that's life. Here are my answers with no questions

1) To me, they all convey the same sentiment. But, your interpretation (for Muhsin Naqvi) is very interesting and I like it.

2) In Punjabi, the word is rauNRak or even roNRak.


----------



## greatbear

Just to clarify, in the name Ronak discussed above, the pronunciation is still "raunak".


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> Regarding Punjabi, all I can say for the time being is that the word is pronounced "rauNRak"/"roNRak" with the plural in "-aaN". If I come across anything from Punjabi literature, I shall post it.





			
				QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> Is it actually pronounced as "raunaq" in Punjabi?





			
				QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> 2) In Punjabi, the word is rauNRak or even roNRak.





			
				QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> Like a true politician, your response poses more questions than presenting answers! But, that's life. Here are my answers with no questions
> 1) To me, they all convey the same sentiment. But, your interpretation (for Muhsin Naqvi) is very interesting and I like it.


Hope you don't mind QURESHPOR SaaHib, but you seem to be even closer to a true politician: asking a question that you have answered already (leading the public to think that there may be other possible answers) and then going directly back to your first answer, which leaves the public thinking: "What was the point of asking the question if the answer was already known?"! 
1) Thanks!

Clarification, just in case readers get the wrong idea: I'm not a politician!


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Hope you don't mind QURESHPOR SaaHib, but you seem to be even closer to a true politician: asking a question that you have answered already (leading the public to think that there may be other possible answers) and then going directly back to your first answer, which leaves the public thinking: "What was the point of asking the question if the answer was already known?"!
> 1) Thanks!
> 
> Clarification, just in case readers get the wrong idea: I'm not a politician!


Classic case of "Lost in communication", I am afraid, Alfaaz SaaHib and this would not have happened had we been speaking to each other face to face.

Your second quote: 

I was simply asking if you heard "raunaq" being uttered when you were listening to the Punjabi lines...or indeed whether you were just copy/pasting the word as you found it. Nothing more than that. Sometimes we (humans) tend to imagine things that are not really there. I hope the matter is slightly clearer now. No I don't mind your misunderstanding. As I've got at least one admirer, perhaps I should take up politics!

"tumheN yaad ho kih nah yaad ho", we have discussed this before. There is a tendency for Punjabi speakers, especially linked to the film world, not to pronounce the retroflex, e.g. terii kanke dii raakhhii... instead of terii kaNRke dii raakhii...I accept there is no retroflex in the original word "raunaq" but it has crept in TheTh Punjabi somehow.

Your fourth quote

I was interested in your perception. My perception was the word had the same sense in all the situations.


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> I was simply asking if you heard "raunaq" being uttered when you were listening to the Punjabi lines...or indeed whether you were just copy/pasting the word as you found it. Nothing more than that. Sometimes we (humans) tend to imagine things that are not really there.
> ...
> "tumheN yaad ho kih nah yaad ho", we have discussed this before. There is a tendency for Punjabi speakers, especially linked to the film world, not to pronounce the retroflex, e.g. terii kanke dii raakhhii... instead of terii kaNRke dii raakhii...I accept there is no retroflex in the original word "raunaq" but it has crept in TheTh Punjabi somehow.


It was directly copied from print. Perhaps if things were stated clearly the first time, we would not _"tend to imagine things"_!
humeiN yaad hai, which is why I included the qaaf versions as well. As discussed before, some Punjabi speakers of the film world also seemed to pronounce their _qaafs_. (It could be influence from Urdu, as they usually worked in films of multiple languages).


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> It was directly copied from print. Perhaps if things were stated clearly the first time, we would not _"tend to imagine things"_!
> humeiN yaad hai, which is why I included the qaaf versions as well. As discussed before, some Punjabi speakers of the film world also seemed to pronounce their _qaafs_. (It could be influence from Urdu, as they usually worked in films of multiple languages).


Thank you for your very colourful response. As long as there are no hard feelings, that's the important thing.


----------



## marrish

Looking at this thread after more than a month leads me to the conclusion that we haven't booked any significant progress and that many questions have remained unanswered. Let us forget about the pronunciation of Punjabi for the moment and focus our attention on the original question, which is:

*Could you please come forward with possible examples for all the three target languages from the literature as well as from other sources in order to illustrate its usage so that we can discuss the possible translations?
*
In order to make this task easier, it is a good idea to consolidate the information that our forum has stored in its treasuries (green highlights mine) as well as other sources, namely dictionaries that are available to me.



QURESHPOR said:


> ek haNgaame* pah mauquuf hai ghar kii raunaq**
> nauHah-i-Gham hii sahii, naGhmah-i-shaadii nah sahii
> 
> The hustle and bustle in a home results from a little uproar and clamour
> If it is not from a song of joy, then through sorrow's lamentation, so be it
> 
> * haNgaamah and **raunaq are not easy to translate, for me at least.





QURESHPOR said:


> I think what you are intending to say is that the place is lifeless, no hustle and bustle..true?
> 
> Well, you could also say then..
> 
> yih be-raunaq/be-jaan sii jagah hai.





QURESHPOR said:


> Qureshpor ke jaane se us anjuman kii saarii raunaq jaatii rahii.  (...all the "swing" disappeared.)


Persian:





QURESHPOR said:


> kaasibii-ye-pidaram raunaq-i-chandaanii nadaasht.
> Literal meaning..
> My father's business did not have that much activity.



There is another couplet, which was quoted in a previous thread (no translation available, as yet):

dil apnaa sunsaan nagar hai phir bhii kitnii raunaq hai
sapnoN kii baaraat sajii hai, yaadoN kii shahnaa'ii hai
Raj Kumar ''Qais''

********************************************
janaab-e-Platts SaaHib farmaate haiN: (an example of the productiveness of izaafat with non P/A words)

A رونق _raunaq, vulg. ronaq (v.n. fr. رنق; 2 nd conj. 'to render clear'), s.f. Lustre, water (of a sword, &c.); brightness, splendour, beauty, elegance, grace, ornament; freshness, prime; colour, complexion; flourishing state or condition;—(met.) order, symmetry:—raunaq-afzā honā, raunaq-afroz honā, v.n. To grace or honour (by one's arrival or presence), to confer dignity (on); to arrive:—raunaq-par honā, To be in full bloom or splendour, to be in (its) prime; to be in a flourishing state:—raunaq-dār, adj. Bright, brilliant, splendid.

_The following is from the dictionary full of old proverbs and phrases, the author of which is a bit forgotten illustrous compiler of several lexicons, including that of legal and commercial terms, _xawaatiin-o-Hazraat, janaab-e-Fallon SaaHib tashriif farmaa ho rahe haiN:_
_
A __رونق__ rau'naq; Illit. ravannaq, n. f. _
_رنق__ cleared. See rūp, (2). 1. Complexion; color. 
1. Uske chehre par raunaq hai. 
2. Sārī raunaq chār paise kī hai. For two pence you 've this painted show. 
2. Splendour; dignity. 
3. (Illit. Fac.) Tumult; uproar; row. raunaq-afroz h., v. n. 1. To grace or honor by one's presence; confer dignity on. 
2. To arrive at a place; visit a person. raunaq-dār, adj. Brilliant; splendid.

ab baarii hai Shakespear SaaHib kii, aap tashriif-e-arzaanii farmaa kar irshaad karte haiN:
__
رونق raunaḳ, A (from _
_رنق__) s. f. 1. Beauty, elegance, splendour, ornament, gayety. 2. (met.) Order, symmetry. _
_رونق افزاهونا__ raunaḳ-afzā- honā, v. n. To grace (by the presence of the person addressed or spoken of, when a person of consequence honours a place with his pre- sence); to arrive. _
_رونق دار__ raunaḳ-dār, adj. Brilliant, splendid.

Sayyid Ahmad KhaaN Dehlavii SaaHib in ash3aar kaa Hawaalah dete haiN, afsos kih aNgrezi meN tarjumah nahiiN dastyaab:_

(آبادی، آوادانی، گہماگہم، چہل پہل، جیسے رونق چار پیسے کی) 
_(aabaadii, avaadaanii, gahmaa-gahm, chahal-pahal, jaise raunaq chaar paise kii)_
وہ کوچہ ہے اشکِ خوں سے گلزار
 رونق ہے یہ ساری اپنے دم کی 
_vuh kuuchah hai ashk-e-xuuN se gulzaar
raunaq hai saarii apne dam kii (Momin)

***
_​بہار، جوبن، لطف، کیفیت، جیسے وہاں آجکل رونق آ رہی ہے، اب تو یہ باغ رونق پر ہے)
bahaar, joban, lutf, kaifiyyat jaise vahaaN aajkal raunaq aa rahii hai, ab to yih baaGh raunaq par hai)
_***

_​(زیب و زینت، زیبایش، آرایش zeb-o-ziinat, zebaayish, aaraayish)کُفر کچھ چاہئیے اسلام کی رونق کیلئے
حُسن زُنّار ہے تسبیحِ سلیمانی کا
_kufr kuchh chaahi'ye islaam kii raunaq kelie
Husn zunnaar hai tasbiiH-e-sulaymaanii kaa_​
_janaab-e-Nur-ul-Hassan Kakorvi SaaHib Hasb-e-Zail ke ash3aar bataate haiN:
_
قبر پر شاید وہ ہوں گے رونق افروز اے جلال
آج کچھ کل کی اُداسی شمعِ محفل میں نہیں
_qabr par shaayad vuh hoN ge raunaq-afroz ai Jalaal
aaj kuchh kal kii udaasii sham3-i-maHfil meN nahiiN
_(Jalal)
***
یوسف سے اپنے عہد میں کچھ کم نہیں ہے تو
 تیرا بھی حُسن رونقِ بازار ہو گیا
_Yusuf se apne 3ahd meN kuchh kam nahiiN hai tuu
teraa bhii Husn raunaq-i-baazaar ho gayaa_
(Mus_Hafii)
​Alfaaz SaaHib, I'm grateful to you for providing the literary examples, could you also please try your luck in an attempt to translate raunaq in English?

_ab aaiye dekhte haiN Hindi bhaaSHaa meN raunaq ke arth kyaa liye jaate haiN. khed kii baat hai shabdkoshoN ko chhoR kar ko'ii hamaare paas Hindi saahitya kaa udaaharaNR nahiiN hai._

रौनक rāūnaq fu (a) brilliance, gaiety: उसके चेहरे पर ~ थी there was -- on his/her face. (b) pomp and show: बाज़ार में बड़ी ~ हैं there is great -- in the bazar. (Hardev Bahri)

_ Mahendra Chaturvedi jii kii ´Practical Hindi-English Dictionary' meN chaahe raunaq ke baare meN koii spaSHTiikaraNR uplabdh nahiiN par be-raunaq kaa bhaaSHaaNtar aNgrezii meN maujuud hai:_

बेरौनक lustreless; colourless, lifeless

Hindi shabdsaagar tells us more about this noun:

*रौनक*संज्ञा स्त्री० [अ० *रौनक़*]१. वर्ण और आकृति । रूप । २. चमक दमक । तेज । दीप्ति । कांति । जैसे,—चेहरे पर रौनक होना । ३. प्रफुल्लता । विकास । जैसे,—सुनते ही चेहरे की रौनक उड़ गई । ४. शोभा । छटा । चहल पहल । सुहावनापन । जैसे—व्यापार गिर जाने से शहर की रौनक जाती रही ।*यौ०*—*रौनक अफरोज* = रौनक बढ़ानेवाला । शोभाबृद्धि करनेवाला । उ०—दरबार में रौनक अफरोज हुए ।—प्रेमघन०, भा० २, पृ० १७ । *रौनकदार । रौनके महाफिल* = समाज या महाफिल की शोभा बढ़ानेवाला ।

May I ask someone to transliterate it in Roman for the benefit of those who can't read it?

So, having so many references, I hope we can come to some binding conclusions!


----------



## Wolverine9

marrish said:


> _Mahendra Chaturvedi jii kii ´Practical Hindi-English Dictionary' meN chaahe raunaq ke baare meN koii spaSHTiikaraNR uplabdh nahiiN _



Actually, it does have raunaq.

रौनक़ raunaq (_nf_) gaiety, splendour, brightness and brilliance; ~अफ़्जा/अफ्रोज़ होना to grace an occasion; ~अफ़्जाई/अफ्रोज़ी gracing of an occasion; ~दार gay, splendid, bright and brilliant.


----------



## marrish

Thanks, my inadvertence. (rest snipped as not more relevant).


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> [...] There is another couplet, which was quoted in a previous thread (no translation available, as yet):
> 
> dil apnaa sunsaan nagar hai phir bhii kitnii raunaq hai
> sapnoN kii baaraat sajii hai, yaadoN kii shahnaa'ii hai
> 
> Raj Kumar ''Qais''


aap kaa Hukm sar aaNkhoN pih!

My heart is a deserted city! yet, whispers within it a lively breeze
Dreams adorned as wedding guests and a symphony of memories

You have quoted one of my previous posts but it seems you have highlighted the wrong section of my translation for "raunaq".

"ek haNgaame* pah mauquuf hai ghar kii raunaq
nauHah-i-Gham hii sahii, naGhmah-i-shaadii nah sahii

The hustle and bustle in a home results from a little uproar and clamour
If it is not from a song of joy, then through sorrow's lamentation, so be it"

As you can see, I have translated "ek haNgaamah" as "a little uproar and clamour". "raunaq" is "hustle and bustle".

Looking at all your examples and dictionary definitions, it seems to me that "raunaq" has several meanings and it is used in terms of facial complexion, the hustle and bustle of a place, the splendour and dignity of a place , the adornment of a concept and so on. So, it is context based.


----------



## Gope

marrish said:


> Looking at this thread after more than a month leads me to the conclusion that we haven't booked any significant progress and that many questions have remained unanswered. Let us forget about the pronunciation of Punjabi for the moment and focus our attention on the original question, which is:
> 
> *Could you please come forward with possible examples for all the three target languages from the literature as well as from other sources in order to illustrate its usage so that we can discuss the possible translations?
> *
> In order to make this task easier, it is a good idea to consolidate the information that our forum has stored in its treasuries (green highlights mine) as well as other sources, namely dictionaries that are available to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Persian:
> 
> There is another couplet, which was quoted in a previous thread (no translation available, as yet):
> 
> dil apnaa sunsaan nagar hai phir bhii kitnii raunaq hai
> sapnoN kii baaraat sajii hai, yaadoN kii shahnaa'ii hai
> Raj Kumar ''Qais''
> 
> ********************************************
> janaab-e-Platts SaaHib farmaate haiN: (an example of the productiveness of izaafat with non P/A words)
> 
> A رونق _raunaq, vulg. ronaq (v.n. fr. رنق; 2 nd conj. 'to render clear'), s.f. Lustre, water (of a sword, &c.); brightness, splendour, beauty, elegance, grace, ornament; freshness, prime; colour, complexion; flourishing state or condition;—(met.) order, symmetry:—raunaq-afzā honā, raunaq-afroz honā, v.n. To grace or honour (by one's arrival or presence), to confer dignity (on); to arrive:—raunaq-par honā, To be in full bloom or splendour, to be in (its) prime; to be in a flourishing state:—raunaq-dār, adj. Bright, brilliant, splendid.
> 
> _The following is from the dictionary full of old proverbs and phrases, the author of which is a bit forgotten illustrous compiler of several lexicons, including that of legal and commercial terms, _xawaatiin-o-Hazraat, janaab-e-Fallon SaaHib tashriif farmaa ho rahe haiN:_
> _
> A __رونق__ rau'naq; Illit. ravannaq, n. f. _
> _رنق__ cleared. See rūp, (2). 1. Complexion; color.
> 1. Uske chehre par raunaq hai.
> 2. Sārī raunaq chār paise kī hai. For two pence you 've this painted show.
> 2. Splendour; dignity.
> 3. (Illit. Fac.) Tumult; uproar; row. raunaq-afroz h., v. n. 1. To grace or honor by one's presence; confer dignity on.
> 2. To arrive at a place; visit a person. raunaq-dār, adj. Brilliant; splendid.
> 
> ab baarii hai Shakespear SaaHib kii, aap tashriif-e-arzaanii farmaa kar irshaad karte haiN:
> __
> رونق raunaḳ, A (from _
> _رنق__) s. f. 1. Beauty, elegance, splendour, ornament, gayety. 2. (met.) Order, symmetry. _
> _رونق افزاهونا__ raunaḳ-afzā- honā, v. n. To grace (by the presence of the person addressed or spoken of, when a person of consequence honours a place with his pre- sence); to arrive. _
> _رونق دار__ raunaḳ-dār, adj. Brilliant, splendid.
> 
> Sayyid Ahmad KhaaN Dehlavii SaaHib in ash3aar kaa Hawaalah dete haiN, afsos kih aNgrezi meN tarjumah nahiiN dastyaab:_
> 
> (آبادی، آوادانی، گہماگہم، چہل پہل، جیسے رونق چار پیسے کی)
> _(aabaadii, avaadaanii, gahmaa-gahm, chahal-pahal, jaise raunaq chaar paise kii)_
> وہ کوچہ ہے اشکِ خوں سے گلزار
> رونق ہے یہ ساری اپنے دم کی
> _vuh kuuchah hai ashk-e-xuuN se gulzaar
> raunaq hai saarii apne dam kii (Momin)
> 
> ***
> _​بہار، جوبن، لطف، کیفیت، جیسے وہاں آجکل رونق آ رہی ہے، اب تو یہ باغ رونق پر ہے)
> bahaar, joban, lutf, kaifiyyat jaise vahaaN aajkal raunaq aa rahii hai, ab to yih baaGh raunaq par hai)
> _***
> 
> _​(زیب و زینت، زیبایش، آرایش zeb-o-ziinat, zebaayish, aaraayish)کُفر کچھ چاہئیے اسلام کی رونق کیلئے
> حُسن زُنّار ہے تسبیحِ سلیمانی کا
> _kufr kuchh chaahi'ye islaam kii raunaq kelie
> Husn zunnaar hai tasbiiH-e-sulaymaanii kaa_​
> _janaab-e-Nur-ul-Hassan Kakorvi SaaHib Hasb-e-Zail ke ash3aar bataate haiN:
> _
> قبر پر شاید وہ ہوں گے رونق افروز اے جلال
> آج کچھ کل کی اُداسی شمعِ محفل میں نہیں
> _qabr par shaayad vuh hoN ge raunaq-afroz ai Jalaal
> aaj kuchh kal kii udaasii sham3-i-maHfil meN nahiiN
> _(Jalal)
> ***
> یوسف سے اپنے عہد میں کچھ کم نہیں ہے تو
> تیرا بھی حُسن رونقِ بازار ہو گیا
> _Yusuf se apne 3ahd meN kuchh kam nahiiN hai tuu
> teraa bhii Husn raunaq-i-baazaar ho gayaa_
> (Mus_Hafii)
> ​Alfaaz SaaHib, I'm grateful to you for providing the literary examples, could you also please try your luck in an attempt to translate raunaq in English?
> 
> _ab aaiye dekhte haiN Hindi bhaaSHaa meN raunaq ke arth kyaa liye jaate haiN. khed kii baat hai shabdkoshoN ko chhoR kar ko'ii hamaare paas Hindi saahitya kaa udaaharaNR nahiiN hai._
> 
> रौनक rāūnaq fu (a) brilliance, gaiety: उसके चेहरे पर ~ थी there was -- on his/her face. (b) pomp and show: बाज़ार में बड़ी ~ हैं there is great -- in the bazar. (Hardev Bahri)
> 
> _ Mahendra Chaturvedi jii kii ´Practical Hindi-English Dictionary' meN chaahe raunaq ke baare meN koii spaSHTiikaraNR uplabdh nahiiN par be-raunaq kaa bhaaSHaaNtar aNgrezii meN maujuud hai:_
> 
> बेरौनक lustreless; colourless, lifeless
> 
> Hindi shabdsaagar tells us more about this noun:
> 
> *रौनक*संज्ञा स्त्री० [अ० *रौनक़*]१. वर्ण और आकृति । रूप । २. चमक दमक । तेज । दीप्ति । कांति । जैसे,—चेहरे पर रौनक होना । ३. प्रफुल्लता । विकास । जैसे,—सुनते ही चेहरे की रौनक उड़ गई । ४. शोभा । छटा । चहल पहल । सुहावनापन । जैसे—व्यापार गिर जाने से शहर की रौनक जाती रही ।*यौ०*—*रौनक अफरोज* = रौनक बढ़ानेवाला । शोभाबृद्धि करनेवाला । उ०—दरबार में रौनक अफरोज हुए ।—प्रेमघन०, भा० २, पृ० १७ । *रौनकदार । रौनके महाफिल* = समाज या महाफिल की शोभा बढ़ानेवाला ।
> 
> May I ask someone to transliterate it in Roman for the benefit of those who can't read it?
> 
> So, having so many references, I hope we can come to some binding conclusions!



raunak noun feminine [A: raunaq] 1 varn. aur ākr.ti - rūp - 2 camak damak - tej - dīpti - kānti - jaise, cehre par raunak honā - 3 praphullatā - vikās - jaise, - sunte hī cehre kī raunak ud. gaī - 4 śobhā - chat.ā - cahal pahal - suhāvanāpan - jaise - vyāpār gir jāne se śahar kī raunak jātī rahī । (in combination) raunak aphroj = raunak bad.hānevālā । śobhāvr.ddhi karnevālā । example: darbār me.n raunak aphroj hue । - premghan, bhāg 2, pr.s.t. (page) 17 । raunakdār । raunake mahāphil = samāj yā mahāphil kī śobhā bad.hānevālā  ।


Because I could not place the dot under the retroflexes, I have placed it NEXT to them : n. t. r. s. d.
And the nasalised n is indicated by placing the dot BEFORE n : .n

I am sure there are errors in this transliteration. Please someone improve on this.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ I did n't quite follow your post, Gope Jii!


----------



## marrish

But I did and I'm grateful for his post !!!! It is in response to "May I ask someone to transliterate it in Roman for the benefit of those who can't read it?"

At last (after more than a year) someone has been reciprocative and co-operative and shared the burden of typing with me! (Nagari for me and the transliteration for Gope SaaHib). He also recognised the potential needs of people who can't read Hindi.

Gope SaaHib, thank you very much.

EDIT: We have still no references to Hindi literature, and Punjabi has also not been done justice to!


----------

